# Georgie & Sol <3



## Georgiee (Sep 2, 2011)

Morning everyone!

I thought I'd start a new thread, and update it as I go along, about the progress that me (Georgie) and my Cockatiel (Sol) are making together!

Sol is about 10 weeks old, or just over, and he is a gorgeous Tiel. I've attached a picture so that you can all see him. I say him, this again I am only guessing as it's obviously hard to tell at such a young age whether Sol is actually a boy or not. 

I got Sol on 26th August 2011; this is the progress we have both made so far, all comments and advice/opinions are very welcomed.

~ I first let Sol out of his cage soon after I got him; he went straight to the curtain rail and likes to sit up there and watch what's going on. 

~ I attempted to get Sol in a towel in order to stroke him on the first day he was out of his cage. He didn't like this at all. 

~ Sol sat on my arm for about 5-10 minutes on his second time out of his cage and kept closing his eyes (I understand this means he's content!)

~ Sol has been eating out of my hand where I have put my hand slowly into his cage and up to his perch.

~ I opened the cage door last night and put my arm underneath Sol's feet, as he was climbing, and he hopped onto my arm. He had a fly around then came back on to my arm, climbed up onto my shoulder, and nestled into my hair. He seems to like to sit on my shoulder, even when I'm walking about, and have a chew on my hair. He also allowed me to stroke his tail feathers whilst on my shoulder.

The only thing that Sol doesn't really like at the moment is stroking him through the cage, or going near his head. 

Like I said, all comments appreciated - I hope I'm doing the right thing!

Georgiee.


----------



## soul1searcher (Aug 31, 2011)

hello sol is lovely , i also have a 10 week old  she sounds exactly the same the first time i let her out she was a nightmare and i hated it , but i let her out lastnight and she sat on my shoulder preening my hair and nibbling my ears but shes not entirely comfortable with hands yet , she wont let me stroke her or give her scritches she just wants to preen me but thats fine by me for now  it will be interesting to see how fast yours comes along  but it seems like your doing just fine and have made massive steps in gaining the trust of sol  keep up the good work


----------



## Georgiee (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you for your comments  Yes sounds exactly the same! I'll get him out again later today after work and see how he is. I'll keep you updated!


----------



## soul1searcher (Aug 31, 2011)

that would be awesome i always love to hear how they are doing  mine hasnt been out to play so far today yet shes tired had a bad nights sleep i think haha either that or a lazy day although she tried her swing out today for the first time its rather amusing to watch !!


----------



## Georgiee (Sep 2, 2011)

How did you manage to find out her gender? I know it's not important, but I'd love to know!


----------



## soul1searcher (Aug 31, 2011)

i havent im guessing shes a she lol will have to wait untill shes older to tell her sex  .. but either way i think i will always call her a she as she just comes across girly lol


----------



## Georgiee (Sep 2, 2011)

That's the same for me with Sol, but obviously him being a 'he' lol. Well I opened the cage door last night and tried to entice him out onto my finger and arm, but he was too interested in playing with his new toy I got him! He eventually came out, it takes him a while cos he's still a baby and learning to fly properly! He landed on my head this time and then went back onto the curtain rail. When I get him out today I'm going to get him on to a stick and then put him on my arm, hopefully he'll remember it's safe there and go onto my shoulder!

I also put his new bath tub in, is there anything I should be doing with this??


----------



## Georgiee (Sep 2, 2011)

Quick update: I opened Sol's cage door last night and fed him out of my hand for 5-10 minutes, he hopped onto my hand then flew out of the cage up onto the curtain rail. I got him off the rail and he climbed onto my arm and had a treat. Then he perched on my shoulder for around 40 minutes just preening and looking around; he seemed happy to stay there! I put him back into his cage, without hassle, and he woke up this morning wanting to come out again!


----------



## soul1searcher (Aug 31, 2011)

that is awesome im pleased for you sounds like sol is getting used to you and starting to trust you very much this is what kiko did with me preened my hair and beard lol !! although my beard she was trying to pluck the hairs out it **** hurt lol !! but in such a short time you have took giant steps there will be so much more to come


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

So glad both of you are having great progress with your young ones!! If they're still skittish of your hands near their heads, try rubbing your nose on their heads (most tiels who are afraid of hands are not afraid of the nose) and then you can sneak a finger or two in there to get some scritches in. Eventually they'll realize they like that without the nose lol.


----------



## soul1searcher (Aug 31, 2011)

mines not so scared of fingers she will come and check them out but she seems to be linking my fingers with food so when she realises there is no food she loses interest , and shes scared of my face too !! never knew i looked so bad lmao !


----------



## Georgiee (Sep 2, 2011)

Haha im sure its not that  thank you for the kind words everyone! Hes so good getting back in his cage now. He stepped onto my hand from the top of the cage,and he was slipping, do I guess he feels safe coming onto me  love him, hes a quick learner! Still doesnt like his blanket over his cage at night, he huffs lol.


----------



## soul1searcher (Aug 31, 2011)

awww your sol just sounds exact same as my kiko !! , she's a clumsy git as well and slips off the cage and will hop on to my hand ! and she huffs at me when i cover her too lol ! but then gives in and goes to sleep she also huffs when i take the cover off in the morning lol theres no pleasing some birds !!


----------



## Georgiee (Sep 2, 2011)

Haha exactly the same as Sol! He came out for an hour and a half last night and learned to fly on to his cage from my arm. He also flew and got stuck somewhere so when I came close to him, he hopped onto me. As I type hes stood on my shoulder sorting my hair out. When he flies round, hes starting to land on me which is great. How long should I have him out per day? If hes been stood on me for a while should I encourage him to fly more??


----------



## soul1searcher (Aug 31, 2011)

aww roo is really starting to come on !! , as far as i know they can be out of the cage as long as they want i know i've seen posts on here where the tiels are just free to fly around as and when they please i guess if you think of an aviary they can fly around there all day im sure they will stop when they are tired. its good he's landing on it shows how much trust there is there now . im not sure if you should encourage them to fly around or not kiko doesn't fly around alot she will do a lap of the room and then generally settle down and start demolishing my curtain pole before she wants to come chill out with me . does roo fly well ? if he can fly fine then im sure he is fine


----------



## Georgiee (Sep 2, 2011)

So I got home last night around 10pm (poor Sol), and opened the cage door; Sol jumped straight onto my chest and walked up and got comfy on my shoulder. He gave me lots of kisses on my cheek last night and on my ear - is this a good sign? This morning I fed him, he really wanted to come out but I had to go to work; he ate out of my hand and jumped onto it without hesitation. He's also doing a few more laps around the room now when flying. The only thing that I need to master now is stroking, he really doesn't like it.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Hes so cute!


----------



## soul1searcher (Aug 31, 2011)

hey georgiee! sounds like sol is doing fantastic ! im glad to hear this im in the same boat as you too kiko will sit with me alot now and likes her kisses , but stroking is still a no-no although i got a little one in yesterday . she sits under my chin and likes her crest to be tickled but only by moving my chin lol! i guess the hands come in time when they realise its nice to be stroked! i would just say keep doing what you doing it seems you are progressing well and the flying i know what you mean too i think its because they are getting used to the surroundings and are '' settled '' in so to speak they are feeling the bond just like you are  keep up the good work i'm sure you and sol are going to be verry happy companions


----------

